# Noma snowblower won't move.



## justinw (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a Noma snowblower and it will not move. I just replaced the drive wheel and still nothing. It looks like a sprocket in the back is bent. The chain looks like it is at an angle. How would this happen? How do I fix it?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

justinw
welcome to the forum. Please list your model number so we know what you are referring to. thanks. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It could be the axle bushings or sprocket bushings are worn out to the point that it wobbles enough for the chain to jam. Could also be a bolt holding the sprocket to the axle is broken. Does the friction wheel touch the disc when you pull the handle down to go?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Pictures will help as well.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Model number and photos please.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*No Go*

Had a co-worker ask me to fix his Noma last year. Turned out the control that tensions the friction disc to the friction wheel was broken. I told him I could try welding it because it wasn't listed as available. He ended up taking it to a place that had the part, cost him more than he paid for the machine new to have it repaired. More money than anything else at the time.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> Had a co-worker ask me to fix his Noma last year. Turned out the control that tensions the friction disc to the friction wheel was broken. I told him I could try welding it because it wasn't listed as available. He ended up taking it to a place that had the part, cost him more than he paid for the machine new to have it repaired. More money than anything else at the time.


So your co-worker trusted you enough to ask you to fix it, but then didn't trust your judgement when you said you can't find a replacement part, but you can probably rig it up enough to work for close to nothing?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Either that or passes on the repair and goes out and buys another and you find out they scrapped it. 

Scrapped it, really ?? I said I could fix it why not offer it to me


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Misc*

It didn't bother me that he took it elsewhere. It had a tractor unlike any I'd worked on before, I couldn't find a manual for it and I had no reference. I guessed it would probably take a few hours to disassemble and reassemble (assuming everything went right the first time) plus this other place had worked on them before and had parts.

When it's someone elses machine, I tell them what I know and what I don't and let them come to their own conclusions. No hurt feelings here. No different than having a mechanic work on a car. If they're knowledgeable of it, better chance of getting my $$ than if they aren't.


----------

